# Monark Silver King "General"



## mickeyc (Jul 28, 2015)

What would a bike made by Monark and tagged Silver King "General" look like?  I cannot find any specific pictures.

Mike


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 28, 2015)

Heres my silverking monark coupe de ville. Im not sure what you meant by general but hope this helps.


----------



## Luchotocado (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok forget it. Now it makes sense. The Model is General. My bad. Ignore my post


----------



## bike (Jul 28, 2015)

general usually has a schwinn DX type tank with a casting on it  
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...d-in-selling-perhaps&highlight=monark+general


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 28, 2015)

*What happened?*

There were some replies to my original asking for nothing more than information, now they're all gone.  Some had photos.  One snarky comment that this "discussion" should be moved by the moderators.  Now I can't find those comments or photos.  Someone has too much power in this organization!!!!

Mike


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 1, 2015)

"General" was a store brand, like Airman. Similar to low and mid level Monarks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't see that any posts were deleted from this thread. Maybe you're looking for this one?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...erested-in-selling-perhaps&highlight=bike+biz


----------

